

Apple tries to patent its way out of jailbreaking - c1sc0
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-20014356-37.html
The patent is titled "Systems and Methods for Identifying Unauthorized Users of an Electronic Device"
======
wmf
Flagged for misleading headline editorializing.

~~~
gte910h
No it's not, its a paraphrase of the actual article, which is about filing a
patent on things to prevent jailbreaking

